# Bream laying eggs?



## jbroome (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got three bream, I believe they are all blue gills, not sure. Bream are bream to me. Anyway - my largest is about 3" and has been fanning the gravel and clearing away any sand and making the "Dish Shaped" impression. A little surfing the web tells me that she's getting ready to lay eggs. Anyone had one do this in captivity? Did they actually lay eggs and did the eggs produce?


----------



## MikeBerg (Aug 11, 2010)

Just been going on in my sunfish tank, the male makes the nest, but my male killed the two females. You have to have places for the females to hide & then they could still get beetup. Thats what hapened to me.


----------



## jbroome (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. It might be the male making the bed. It kept beating up the other adult bream and I had to put it in my molly tank. Actually thinks it a mollie now. gets along very well in there.


----------

